# I might be coming over..



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I started this forum not knowing much about Raw Diets and after reading everything, including RawFedDog's homepage, I think I might join the club. My 2 JRT's have always had problems with Allergies and here lately they had something called a reverse sneeze. The vet said it was due to it being ragweed season. But I definitely think its time, I just need to convince the wifey.

BTW, I have 1 JRT that chews on the top of his feet and they get really red, I am hoping that a Raw Diet will help out with this.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Reverse sneeze? That sounds pretty intense! Definitely have your wife read the info on it so she's well-informed before she forms an opinion. I'm sure she'd do that anyway, but just in case, I know many people who have decided it's the worst concept ever before they actually researched and thought about it and decided it actually makes a whole lotta sense. 

Maybe to wean her onto it once she gets used to the idea, feed the dogs a drumstick each and see their reactions to it. My guess is that when she sees they aren't instantly murdered by the chicken bones and ecstatic that they're being allowed to eat so naturally, she won't be able to resist. And then when she sees the amount of poop they produce, she'll be super happy. It should help with the leg chewing too, though not if it's a nervous/bored habit.

Welcome to our side of things. This forum is what convinced me to switch over too and I haven't regretted it once!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GreenDog said:


> I started this forum not knowing much about Raw Diets and after reading everything, including RawFedDog's homepage, I think I might join the club.


Welcome to the dark side :smile: :smile: :smile:

Both you and your dogs are gonna love it. :smile:


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*ideas!*

my shihtzues used to do the reverse sneezin alot,I started just putting my hand gentley on there nose when they are doing it,and low and behold they stop!lol
I dont know why,but I did read it somewhere to do this .Try it,it might help.
Also,my benji(shihtzu) was bitting at his feet constantly and the hair was turning like rust color.Soo,I put him on duck and rice wellness with no other treats,lol he was on strike for a day lol,but no more itchy paws.I used to make all of my dog food,chix,beef etc,But now just give them green beans,carrots,spotato,rice.Also the wellness
So far,much better,hope this helped,have a nice day,nez


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I were able to convince my boyfriend of the benefits of raw, I've been trying for over a year now and he's not having it.

Price, freezer space, mess, the "ickiness" of it, etc. I should probably be happy he's not having a fit over what I spend on kibble since when I entered the picture three years ago Poseidon was on Science Diet. It took me nearly three years just for him to realize that what I feed Poseidon is much much better than SD and more cost effective as well. 

I've let him read RFD's page (which is wonderful, BTW, thanks RFD) and he's still unimpressed.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm really interested in raw...i just still have too many questions, even after reading RFD's site. Maybe I missed it...but its a decent amount of meat every day and its so expensive. I've called around markets, etc here and its all expensive (I live in Orange County in So Cal). My local pet supply store said that its pretty pricey to do raw here and that they don't get too many people that do. Closest that a lot of people do is that pre-packed "raw" thing, i forgot what its called. Looks like little kibbles, but its raw.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just found out that I feed all three of my dogs (25 lbs, 50 lbs, and 65 lbs, so they aren't tiny either) for about $45 if and only if I don't get meat donated to me from various people cleaning out their freezers and if I round up the cost (my dogs only eat about one chicken leg quarter/day to keep them in good condition). 
This is possible because WalMart sells chicken leg quarters for 60 cents/pound in 10 lbs bags. I get about 4 days worth of food from each bag, 7.5 bags/month x $6/bag = $45/month. 
The moral of all that math (forgive me, I'm taking a pre-calc class right now) is that if you have a WalMart in your area, you can feed your dog for about $15/month. You can always spend a little more by adding different protein sources, so then you'd probably be looking at closer to $25/month. It really doesn't have to be that expensive. 
You could go the raw kibble route, but it's A LOT more expensive and has a lot of added veggies and fruits that are completely unnecessary and cause more poop than desired.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

LPacker79 said:


> I've let him read RFD's page (which is wonderful, BTW, thanks RFD) and he's still unimpressed.


He's read my page and he's STILL unimpressed? What is he? Brain dead? hehe :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He can come walk my 65 lbs dog who used to have lots of runny stools. She now poops as much as a Chihuahua, rock hard too! That might impress him!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info Rann!!! I already looked into Walmart after someone posted about it in another forum. Theres unfortunately no Walmart near me that sells poultry, meat, etc. I just called them after doing a search online to double check. :frown:

As weird as it may be, I don't know anyone that throws out meat so it would be hard for me to get some donated to me for my pup. I called up another feeding store in another city and they told me the same thing as mine, that it is super expensive for people in our counties to feed raw because of meat pricing. I only know 1 person that feeds raw, but he buys his dog's meat along with his at an organic store (yea...he's filthy rich). *sigh*

If I could get your deal or find a similar one, I'd love to try it out. I'm spending almost $40-ish for kibble a month right now...which by all means isn't bad at all. I probably spend more than that on treats and toys for her and my cat. I want what's best long as its not going to force me to move into a cardboard box. =)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> He's read my page and he's STILL unimpressed? What is he? Brain dead? hehe :smile: :smile: :smile:


Extremely stubborn! I do call him brain damaged on occasion (due to a skull fracture from years ago that affects his memory) though. 

I'll just have to keep working on him.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> Thanks for the info Rann!!! I already looked into Walmart after someone posted about it in another forum. Theres unfortunately no Walmart near me that sells poultry, meat, etc. I just called them after doing a search online to double check. :frown:
> 
> As weird as it may be, I don't know anyone that throws out meat so it would be hard for me to get some donated to me for my pup. I called up another feeding store in another city and they told me the same thing as mine, that it is super expensive for people in our counties to feed raw because of meat pricing. I only know 1 person that feeds raw, but he buys his dog's meat along with his at an organic store (yea...he's filthy rich). *sigh*
> 
> If I could get your deal or find a similar one, I'd love to try it out. I'm spending almost $40-ish for kibble a month right now...which by all means isn't bad at all. I probably spend more than that on treats and toys for her and my cat. I want what's best long as its not going to force me to move into a cardboard box. =)


Check your are for local co-ops for raw feeders. There are several across the country and you can save a ton of money going that route.

Also check for local meat distributors. Some allow you to buy by the case and it is tremendously cheaper than the local markets.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Green Dog, what kind of kibble were/are you feeding? Just because you said you've been throwing some of it away to make it go faster and one of the other members said they'd do that but their kibble is too expensive to just throw out. 

Just curious.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Hey Green Dog, what kind of kibble were/are you feeding? Just because you said you've been throwing some of it away to make it go faster and one of the other members said they'd do that but their kibble is too expensive to just throw out.
> 
> Just curious.


Never throw out dog food unless it's spoiled. Donate it to the shelter. Or donate it to food banks, there are a lot of people who lost jobs recently and giving up their pets because they can't afford the cost of dog food. The kibble might be low quality, but it's better than nothing, and better than having someone turn their dog into the shelter because they can't afford to feed it. (I think I'll start a new thread about this)


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I was actually joking when I said I was throwing food out. I am actually a penny pincher. We are using Blue Buffalo at the moment.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I would like to put something together and donate a bunch of food/treats to a dog shelter. Maybe for Christmas or Thanksgiving. We will see.


domari said:


> Never throw out dog food unless it's spoiled. Donate it to the shelter. Or donate it to food banks, there are a lot of people who lost jobs recently and giving up their pets because they can't afford the cost of dog food. The kibble might be low quality, but it's better than nothing, and better than having someone turn their dog into the shelter because they can't afford to feed it. (I think I'll start a new thread about this)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know you wouldn't just throw it out, of course if it was something like Pedigree, that's garbage and it is appropriate to throw away garbage! Blue Buffalo is pretty good food though, I'd be a little upset if you just tosses that, at least you were feeding good some good stuff. I was doing Nutro Natural Choice and Wellness Core for my dogs when I decided to switch to raw. The Nutro I was tempted to donate, but the Core I really wanted to use up. 

I hear what you're saying about doing something nice for a shelter during the holidays. I'm always trying to think up ways to improve the lives of those animals, but alas I never seem to have enough time to put anything into action.


----------

